

'I can't write code myself,' admits woman in charge of teaching our kids to code - chrisaycock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/11/coding_in_schools_madness/

======
lutusp
Why is this surprising? People who can code are employed at jobs returning
salaries much higher than those available to teachers. So, unless this person
is a secular saint, she would either be employed elsewhere coding, or she
would be reciting lesson plans to students on a topic about which she knows
nothing.

